

Halfbakery: Distributed Rendering - JabavuAdams
http://www.halfbakery.com/idea/Distributed_20rendering

======
aristus
Back in the Netscape 3 or 4 days there was a bug that allowed Java applets to
remain resident after the user had left the page.

An ILM engineer (possibly joking) told me that a clever sod used that bug plus
an early porn site to set up a distributed renderfarm.

